# DOHHHH not a C-50!



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Roy Sentjens' nag didn't come like that! It's amazing, the amount of snapped frames this year. I wonder if this happened because of the stress he applied to the frame during his sprint or just the unlucky occcurence of getting caught up in a crash.
I wonder if this is one of the new lighter C-50's?


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*Damn! What does the rider look like?*

I'll stick with my Dream Plus B-stay thanks very much.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

This past Saturday (28 Aug) we were doing 26/27 mph pace line on a Century ride. Ten miles into the ride, the lead rider missed a turn and hit his breaks suddenly to try and make the turn. This caused 5 bikers to crash, it was not too pretty.

This was my first crash on the C50, and I must admit I asked how the young woman was prior to checking my bike out. The handlebars were pushed forward so they contacted the stem, the seat was cocked and slightly lower, chain was off, and one of the Campy brake levers had moved considerably from its original position. Other than that the bike appears fine.

Now, I weigh about 178 right now. The guy behind me that ended up on me and my bike weighs about the same. 

I am pretty happy with the fact all I will have to do to the bike to make it "new" looking again is replace the handlebar tape...now that being said the carbon fiber bars do have a scratch where the tape wore away, so when it is removed I will have to inspect it a little closer for cracks.

Amazingly enough I did not cry when the crash happened, as I pictured myself doing "if I ever wrecked" on it.

Thought I would share, seems sturdy enough for me at the moment.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I crashed my 50 in a racing sprint at 35mph. There's a tiny dint in the seat tube - but other than that it's mint. 

Was the frame in the pic in a crash or not? And what other C50s have snapped this year? I haven't heard of any - perhaps I'm behind the times...

CC


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*The rider was involved in a crash.*

He crashed during the Ronde van Nederland and when I made the reference about snapping frames, I meant frames in general. Sorry for the misunderstanding.Speaking of crashes,sorry to hear about you guys dropping your nags! I'm glad to hear that you guys made out fine though! I crashed several weeks ago in some gravel, but was on my 5200.
Odin, sounds as if your testing the limits of your new steed. I haven't really put that many miles on mine yet. Get ragged about it all the time, believe me! Got it for the sole purpose to race with and just can't bring myself to take it with me when I go! It's just so damn pretty!!


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I wish that I had the time to wear it out...that Century put miles 418-518 on the C50. I am only at 880 for the year. This is due to some knee issues that occurred with the C50 and new pedal system/shoes (wont bore you with details) and working 12 hour days for the USAF...only four more months on my 1 year activation though.
My plan was to race this year as well, has not happened with the lack of training. Was just looking at a couple duathlons in the area though..


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Not many quality miles on mine.*

I've got around 4300m for the year but only 120 of it on the C50. Most of my miles come from commuting to work and back and I'm not ready to commute on the nag just yet. What pedal system are you refering to that played havic on your knees? The Dura-Ace 7800's that I had on my C50 would have if I would have kept them on any longer.......too much float in the toe for my taste. Resorted back to Looks, more my style.
Didn't realize you were in the Air Force, that's cool! I did 4yrs. in the AF myself, well 3 and half. Got an early out, since they closed the base I was stationed at. I was a crewchief for C-130's at Mather AFB in Sacramento, California. I kinda miss it from time to time, but no way to raise a family. Great for the single man though! Oh well, take care and keep rubber side down!


----------

